# 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel with 7" Mylink Radio - Radio Upgrade Help



## MasKScarin (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey everyone, 
I currently have a 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel. It has both steering wheel controls and the 7" Mylink Radio.

I Am looking to Upgrade to an aftermarket HU, And then replace the speakers With a Complete JL audio Set I have already purchased
The road-block i have come across, Is after hours upon hours of searching I can't find A compatible Module for my car. I have been able to locate the modules for upgrading from the 2014 Chevy Cruze basic radio to an Aftermarket HU, But Not from the systems with the Mylink Factory installed.

2014 Chevrolet Cruze Installation Parts stereo kits, harness, wires, parts, bluetooth, iphone, tools, wire diagrams

The section listed as "compatible with the 7 Mylink Radio is non existent.

I took my car to a fairly reputable Audio installation garage in Toronto, And After checking their sources they told me that they were unable to Find a module they could guarantee would be compatible with my car.

So Here I am asking if anyone has successfully installed a Aftermarket HU, In a Chevy Cruze which came STOCK with the MYLINK radio. And how did the install go ? Which features were retained ad which features were lost after the installation ?
My cruze Diesel as a reverse Camera as well.

I owned a 2012 Chevy Cruze ECO which had the regular radio in it before this Car. And I was able to install an aftermarket HU in it without a problem. Because there are many compatible modules when upgrading from that radio.

I greatly appreciate your time and will be very active in reading and responding to this post! I'm an Audiophile Looking for a seamless Installation Of my High - End System. 

Thank You


Oh and by "Module" I am referring to the Radio Harness.


----------



## MasKScarin (Apr 13, 2015)

Reserving This Post For Compiling Links and research!

I found this here: 
Scosche® DDR-GM02 - Data and Display Retention Interface

Once again I'm always weary because there are SOO many products for the 2011 - 2014 Cruze model with the regular Radio, But not compatible with the upgraded Mylink System.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Have you researched this site ? Installation Parts for Car Stereo Installers - Harnesses, Dash Kits, Bluetooth, Tools, Do it Yourself Stuff

To tell you the truth you are going to have to think out of the box on this idea of yours .. you need Retained power supply . positive power supply and negative power supply .

Aswci . 
Leads for your line out audio signals .
Amps . 
Wiring from your amps to the doors And pillars for the tweeters .
A Navigation antenna .
An antenna adapter that plugs into the factory antenna out and then to your motorola antenna input on this new HU .

Parts and more parts ... 

I am curious as to what head unit that you wish to install ?


----------



## swrocket (Oct 4, 2014)

Do you have the Pioneer upgrade or standard?
I would leave the Mylink in place and tap into the speaker wires for the front speaker. Send that into an LC2i and then amp and from there back to the new speakers.
If you plan to replace all the speakers and put in a decent sub, you can use a LC6i and run all inputs (front, back and subs) into that and then outputs to 2 amplifiers (a 4Channel and a mono-block for the sub) and then to the speakers.
This you you are guaranteed to retain all factory features and no problems.


----------



## MasKScarin (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for the replies!

My Cruze has the Regular 6 speaker sound system currently in it. I didn't go for the upgraded pioneer system because i was planning on going aftermarket.

This is the H.U. I am planning on installing:

Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.

I have 2 JL HD 750/1 amps:
HD750/1 - Car Audio - Amplifiers - HD - JL Audio

That I am going to power 2 JL 10w7ae's in a pro-wedge box.:
CLS110RG-W7AE - Car Audio - Subwoofer Systems - ProWedgeâ„¢ - JL Audio

Then I'm powering 2 sets of these Components: 
ZR650-CSi - Car Audio - Evolution® - ZR - Component Systems - JL Audio

With a JL HD 600/4 Amp:
HD600/4 - Car Audio - Amplifiers - HD - JL Audio


I own all of these Components already. and the Amp wiring Kits - Speaker wire for running throughout the car. 

Leaving the MyLink in the car really isn't an option for me at this point. I'm Looking forward to using the new Alpine Head Unit! 
It's a shame Maestro's I datalink Isn't compatible with our cars .


----------



## MasKScarin (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh and @BrianV The link I posted in my original post was quite literally the result of looking my car up on that website 

@Swrocket If worse case scenario is that I HAVE to leave in the Mylink and Tap into the back wires, With your experience how does this compromise the sound Quality? I have been advised against it in the past.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Right ............piece of cake or pie ...............

ASWCI ...and power supply ... run new leads for rear camera .. reverse signal ..
View attachment 152442
personally I prefered a 3 way front sound stage in a cruzen ..let us know of your progress and if you need guidance .


----------



## MasKScarin (Apr 13, 2015)

Were do you suggest installing the 3rd speaker in the front to achieve the 3 way frontstage?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Left and right doors . there is a guy from Australia that put his Midrange speakers aliģned with the outside mirrors inside hand made fibreglass mounts .

Research this thread . Basic Audio Installation from Australia .. what a great read from the hands of a experiended installer ........


----------



## MasKScarin (Apr 13, 2015)

I Just Read the entire thread: Basic Audio Installation from Australia.
And i'm completely amazed. And inspired. I love the front end installation Job he has done. 
My sub-woofers are in pre-enclosed factory boxes which limits my creativity in the back end of the car. 
But I really want to do something fancy with the front-end speaker mounting now.

After reading up on it. Instead of Upgrading the Reer door speakers which are essentially filler anyway, 
I'm planning on Installing a front component system: 
http://www.jlaudio.ca/car-audio-evolution-zr-component-systems
With a mid -base driver http://www.jlaudio.ca/car-audio-evolution-zr-mid-bass-driver

This will achieve a beautiful 3 way front stage 

Now just to study up on how to make my own custom fiberglass enclosures......


----------



## MasKScarin (Apr 13, 2015)

So...
Our A Pillars on the Front of the car are Air Bag Equipped.
Do you know if this will cause any problems wanting to install speakers in said A pillar?


----------

